
Mainframe Playground – A Resource for Getting You Up and Running on IBM Big Iron - tapland
https://mainframeplayground.neocities.org/
======
tapland
I was recommended to have a look at this site by a stand-in tutor when I was
learning COBOL. He failed to notice we weren't using z/OS and that nothing
would work without it, but after getting access to a z/OS machine it was a
great help.

The author sent an email during the summer stating that he'd added 500+ pages
worth of information and it's a nice starter resource.

Worth a visit if you are interested in mainframes, participating in the next
IBM Master of the Mainframe or set up your own using the Hercules emulator.

